# Endlers male/female ratio?



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

You will get varying answers on this. In reality it only takes one to start a population explosion but to reduce stress I might suggest at least equal pairs or 1:1. 

By the way, you could just have one thread with general questions about Endlers/live bearers, you have quite a few threads open now about Endlers...no fowl, just saying might be easier to have one thread where you can ask all your questions. Might also be helpful to others when searching the forum.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

TekWarren said:


> You will get varying answers on this. In reality it only takes one to start a population explosion but to reduce stress I might suggest at least equal pairs or 1:1.
> 
> By the way, you could just have one thread with general questions about Endlers/live bearers, you have quite a few threads open now about Endlers...no fowl, just saying might be easier to have one thread where you can ask all your questions. Might also be helpful to others when searching the forum.


Yeah I know, thanks for pointing that out. These threads are for different specific questions and once they get to they get to the bottom or few days old and gotten responses, more likely it will not get response anymore.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

1:1 Works out well, 1:2, 1:3. Basically any ratio above 1:1 works


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

you need at least 2 females to every male. if you can get 3 per male its even better. male endlers like most male livebearers can harass a female to death if it is just 1:1. 2 females takes the heat off of a single female.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

When I had 3M 1F, the female never gave birth due to being harassed by the males. I'd try to have as many females as possible.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

HUNTER said:


> Yeah I know, thanks for pointing that out. These threads are for different specific questions and once they get to they get to the bottom or few days old and gotten responses, more likely it will not get response anymore.


Your topic would get bumped up each time you posted a new question and would not get "lost". :wink: It's just more informational IMO to have a single thread about a specific species but it's not the law so do as you please.



wicca27 said:


> you need at least 2 females to every male. if you can get 3 per male its even better. male endlers like most male livebearers can harass a female to death if it is just 1:1. 2 females takes the heat off of a single female.


1:3 is a suggestion, I'm not sure it is necessarily a "need". My Endler colony started closer to a 1:1 and I never had any deaths due to stress induced by males. I have fairly large colony now and the ratio is created by natural selection. May be more of an issue in smaller less planted tanks? Mine are in a decently planted 40. The population can get out of hand very quickly, like I said it only takes one hit female before exponential colony growth begins lol.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

I would have 1:2 or more. I've had much success with 1:2 and I think it works well!
Good luck...


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have two males, three females. One of the males stays with two of the females and the other male and female are usually off on their own.


----------



## Corydoradinae (Feb 12, 2014)

horsedude said:


> I would have 1:2 or more. I've had much success with 1:2 and I think it works well!
> Good luck...


I agree, I would start with 1:2 but after 3 or 4 months it isnt going to matter since you will likely have 15 new fish.


----------



## EddyBearr (May 28, 2013)

My experience with guppies & Endler's has been my Endler-heavy strains are extremely peaceful (including males,) though the males did bother each other a bit at 2:5. With just 2 males, there was only one male mating and the other one lived a depressing life until the "Big Big Mean" (Aka dominant female guppy) killed him.

Personally, I would suggest at least 10 females for six males. Your better bet is to get 1 male with 3-4 females, and let the breeding machines breed. Just get a few very healthy ones and let them make up the core of your Endlers' gene pool.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok so I need t get at least 8 females with for the 4 males. Now, I started with 7 males and 3 landed on the carpet and died, and the 4 that are left are settlng well. If I put female, will there be less risk of them jumping out? it's a 17g open top tank.


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

Is there any chance you can put some sort of cover on it until the new fish are settled in and feel at home?


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

wicca27 said:


> you need at least 2 females to every male. if you can get 3 per male its even better. male endlers like most male livebearers can harass a female to death if it is just 1:1. 2 females takes the heat off of a single female.


I totally agree with this. I do at least 2 females for every 1 male.


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

HUNTER said:


> Ok so I need t get at least 8 females with for the 4 males. Now, I started with 7 males and 3 landed on the carpet and died, and the 4 that are left are settlng well. If I put female, will there be less risk of them jumping out? it's a 17g open top tank.


Very high risk of them jumping out. I have a covered tank and they still find ways through. I suggest covering it. Even if you go to Home Depot or Lowe's and get Plexi glass...it needs to be covered.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, lots of conflicting experience between myself and some of you but that is what it's all about right...sharing info. I've had a lid on my Endler tank (40 breeder) for a long time but recently have removed it. Absolutely no issues with jumpers. If your parameters are in check you should be good to go without a lid.


----------

